# hp printer only printing yellow and black



## airbrushguy (Oct 6, 2011)

hi there , i just got out my hp dj450 moble printer out of the cupboard it hasnt been used in awhile ,i cant seem to get it running proply it only prints in yellow and black,it has brand new out of the box ink cart (black and tri) that appear to be bleeding ,but still only dose yellow and black images ,please help ..ps i did a step 2 print head cleaning using the buttons also


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

please do not duplicate posts 
closing this one 
continue here 
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/1020979-hp-printer-only-printing-yellow.html


----------

